# I had my yearly physical last week



## tinkerbell (May 17, 2011)

and am perfectly healthy. I just received my blood work results back today, and everything came back great.

I don't have diabetes, my good cholesterol is high, and my bad cholesterol is low.

My Dr has never pushed me to lose weight, and I'm glad for that. I'm still in the "obese" category for the BMI, but he never even brought that up. He said to keep up what I'm doing, because its working. 

But I feel pretty good that everything is in the healthy range!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 17, 2011)

And so you should! :bow: I wish you many years of continued good health.


----------



## ErwinSmith293 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to hear your condition then. Not everybody is totally healthy. Others think they are healthy but didn't know they have chronic disease deep inside them. You're lucky to have a healthy body. Keep it up


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 25, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> and am perfectly healthy. I just received my blood work results back today, and everything came back great.
> 
> I don't have diabetes, my good cholesterol is high, and my bad cholesterol is low.
> 
> ...



*G*reat work - good that you have a Dr. that is less concerned about the scales and all about the lifestyle...


----------

